# Brasstown Bald Mt.



## Hookedonhunting (Aug 31, 2009)

Anybody ever hunt Brasstown Bald Mt. for bear?  If so whats the word?  Was it worth it?  Seems like good habitat but to a transplanted south Ga boy it looks like Mt Everest. I dont mind doing my due diligence and I'm not asking for a scouting report or a honey whole just let me know if I'm wasting my time.  I have a nice comfy place to stay thats real close to there.  And with all those cyclist providing plenty of food the bears awta be really fed up!


----------



## cheezeball231 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thats were the Death March from the aug 22/23 thread started. That mountain isn't for the faint of heart but you are right about the good habitat. Your wrong about the cyclist, not enough meat on them and there tough and stringy. The bears prefer out of shape hunters with beer guts.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 1, 2009)

It's a good area, with good habitat.  Several bears seen each year crossing the road going up to the Bald.


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 1, 2009)

I drove HWY 180 last year for 3 months while working a job in Blairsville. We saw 4 different bears crossing the road within two miles of brasstown bald during that time (mainly mornings)

There's a small green food plot on the left just past there that seems to get alot of attention as well.

never saw the first deer during that time. But goodness gracious everytime we turned around there werre turkey in the road.


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 1, 2009)

Take a look in the "North GA Hunting Reports" section of the forum.  There you will find several threads including this one, your more than welcome to join us.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=300380
Vin


----------



## cheezeball231 (Sep 1, 2009)

dertiedawg said:


> Take a look in the "North GA Hunting Reports" section of the forum.  There you will find several threads including this one, your more than welcome to join us.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=300380
> Vin



I knew one of the Death March crew would chime in soon. It's nice up there ain't it Vin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2009)

cheezeball231 said:


> I knew one of the Death March crew would chime in soon. It's nice up there ain't it Vin



ain't Vin but I will respond.   



I can't feel my legs finally.   They talked to me for about 4 days after the 'stroll' in the woods I was led on.   Lots of sign and if you killed a bear on the right hill top and pushed it just might bounce all the way to the bottom.  Otherwise find 4 or 5 people who you don't want to be friends with any longer to help you get it off the mountain.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hookedonhunting said:


> Anybody ever hunt Brasstown Bald Mt. for bear?  If so whats the word?  Was it worth it?  Seems like good habitat but to a transplanted south Ga boy it looks like Mt Everest. I dont mind doing my due diligence and I'm not asking for a scouting report or a honey whole just let me know if I'm wasting my time.  I have a nice comfy place to stay thats real close to there.  And with all those cyclist providing plenty of food the bears awta be really fed up!



Hey Hooked on... Join us!!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=401337



dertiedawg said:


> Take a look in the "North GA Hunting Reports" section of the forum.  There you will find several threads including this one, your more than welcome to join us.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=300380
> Vin



Yo Vinny...  Did the "DEATH MARCH" mess up your hair?

Are you planning to scout the weekend before bow opener???

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 1, 2009)

cheezeball231 said:


> I knew one of the Death March crew would chime in soon. It's nice up there ain't it Vin



I love it up there!! The hunting season has been on my mind constantly lately.



Marlin_444 said:


> Hey Hooked on... Join us!!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=401337
> 
> ...



Nothing messes up my hair except for the helmet ! It is starting to thin a little though . I won't make it up there to scout this weekend because it's my anniversary on Friday. I will be taking the wife up to Helen on the V Star though . Just a casual ride through the mountains taking in the fresh air and enjoying the curves (on the road and on my wife ). Hunting in the mountains is tough though especially when you don't live up there and don't have the time to scout often. There is so much land and so little time to find the hottest spots, as well as the lowest deer population in the state. Haven't put a deer in the freezer for several years now but I recently got an offer from a GON friend to come take some does off his property... looking forward to it!! Looking forward to my first bear this year, got an "ace in the hole" too (Dana) that really knows his stuff. Learned alot from him about bear hunting during our scouting trips this year and last year. Anyone wanting to learn about hunting bear in the GA Mountains needs to hook up with him.


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Sep 1, 2009)

Guys, thanks for all the responses.  I am not sure where I will be come opening weekend.  My lovely wife travels a good bit for work and she has a trip pending around that weekend.  IF she doesn't have to travel then I just may attend.  I will PM the guy in charge to get all the details.  I think my main question is where will we be congregating?  Good to hear that BtB mt. gets good reviews.  Thanks alot fellas.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hookedonhunting said:


> Guys, thanks for all the responses.  I am not sure where I will be come opening weekend.  My lovely wife travels a good bit for work and she has a trip pending around that weekend.  IF she doesn't have to travel then I just may attend.  I will PM the guy in charge to get all the details.  I think my main question is where will we be congregating?  Good to hear that BtB mt. gets good reviews.  Thanks alot fellas.




Hey Hooked on...

Sent you a PM, if I am not mistaken the plan is still Hwy 180, FS 296 Brass Town Bald...  

See y'all in the woods!!!

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 2, 2009)

dertiedawg said:


> I love it up there!! The hunting season has been on my mind constantly lately.
> 
> Nothing messes up my hair except for the helmet ! It is starting to thin a little though . I won't make it up there to scout this weekend because it's my anniversary on Friday. I will be taking the wife up to Helen on the V Star though . Just a casual ride through the mountains taking in the fresh air and enjoying the curves (on the road and on my wife ). Hunting in the mountains is tough though especially when you don't live up there and don't have the time to scout often. There is so much land and so little time to find the hottest spots, as well as the lowest deer population in the state. Haven't put a deer in the freezer for several years now but I recently got an offer from a GON friend to come take some does off his property... looking forward to it!! Looking forward to my first bear this year, got an "ace in the hole" too (Dana) that really knows his stuff. Learned alot from him about bear hunting during our scouting trips this year and last year. Anyone wanting to learn about hunting bear in the GA Mountains needs to hook up with him.



Hey Vin, 

Gotcha on the "Anniversary" thing and I am getting thinner on top and thicker in the middle over time too...  Enjoy those curves 

I put down the Tobacco this year for health reasons, got back to hitting the weights and have my mile down to 12 Minutes so I am ready for my own personal "Death March" in the hills this year...  

Ian (olhippie) and I found a "Hidey Ho" (or "Honey Hole")  slap in teh middle of a ton of White Oaks where I will be opening morning... 

I will help you and or anyone drag out your Bear as long as you agree to help me drag mine out ... 

See you in the woods (MAN OH MAN, I can't wait)!!!

Ron


----------



## pnome (Sep 2, 2009)

cheezeball231 said:


> The bears prefer out of shape hunters with beer guts.




I'm doomed.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 2, 2009)

gobbleinwoods said:


> ain't Vin but I will respond.
> 
> I can't feel my legs finally.   They talked to me for about 4 days after the 'stroll' in the woods I was led on.   Lots of sign and if you killed a bear on the right hill top and pushed it just might bounce all the way to the bottom.  Otherwise find 4 or 5 people who you don't want to be friends with any longer to help you get it off the mountain.



Hey Gobble in Woods... 

Don't worry about me, my plan is to take a Pumpkin Head, so that I can skin it (NICE Bear Rug); take the Hams and Back Straps and pack that out for Dinner ...  Y'all know what Moores Marinate is, well Pnome does - they were on the Chops last year!!!

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## pnome (Sep 2, 2009)

Marlin_444 said:


> Y'all know what Moores Marinate is, well Pnome does - they were on the Chops last year!!!



Those were gooooood!


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 2, 2009)

pnome said:


> I'm doomed.


 You did just fine on the "Death March" though, If you can outrun Ron you'll be alright!! 



Marlin_444 said:


> Hey Gobble in Woods...
> 
> Don't worry about me, my plan is to take a Pumpkin Head, so that I can skin it (NICE Bear Rug); take the Hams and Back Straps and pack that out for Dinner ...  Y'all know what Moores Marinate is, well Pnome does - they were on the Chops last year!!!
> 
> ...



I member the Moores Marinate, mmm mmm good!


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Sep 2, 2009)

pnome said:


> I'm doomed.



Too funny!


----------



## cheezeball231 (Sep 3, 2009)

pnome said:


> I'm doomed.



me too


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2009)

cheezeball231 said:


> The bears prefer out of shape hunters with beer guts.



Then take this guy as your hunting partner.


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Sep 3, 2009)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Then take this guy as your hunting partner.


WOW thats scary!


----------



## olhippie (Oct 13, 2009)

....Heck I'm 67 years old and came down that mountain on the 'Death March'. Of course I was crippled before I got all the way back to camp on FS296! Believe me there was plenty of bear sign, but how would you get the critter out if you shot one? You'd better have a helicopter!....I doubt any of the Death March gang will be hunting up to far on THAT mountain! There is a difference in being a fool for lack of knowledge,and being fool HARDY!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 13, 2009)

olhippie said:


> ....Heck I'm 67 years old and came down that mountain on the 'Death March'. Of course I was crippled before I got all the way back to camp on FS296! Believe me there was plenty of bear sign, but how would you get the critter out if you shot one? You'd better have a helicopter!....I doubt any of the Death March gang will be hunting up to far on THAT mountain! There is a difference in being a fool for lack of knowledge,and being fool HARDY!



I can agree as one who made the Death March.  I don't think you would have many friends after they helped with the extraction.  It would not be a drag but it would definitely be a 'drag' getting even a small bear out of there.


----------

